# Polar blue parrot cichlid fry??



## Lori C (8 mo ago)

I need all the advice I can get. My Polar Blue Parrot cichlids have fry. I managed to move the entire family to their own tank. What do I feed them? How often should I do water changes? Etc…how do I keep these babies thriving?
I’ve raised angel fish successfully, but I’m new to the polar blue.
Thanks!


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

If you have raised angelfish fry you will have no trouble raising polar blues. Baby brine shrimp and/or microworms as first foods and gradually wean them to crushed flakes, etc. What size is your grow out tank? Small water changes frequently just like with your angels.


----------



## Lori C (8 mo ago)

Aussieman57 said:


> If you have raised angelfish fry you will have no trouble raising polar blues. Baby brine shrimp and/or microworms as first foods and gradually wean them to crushed flakes, etc. What size is your grow out tank? Small water changes frequently just like with your angels.


----------



## Lori C (8 mo ago)

I’ve got parents and fry in a 20 gal currently. Have a 50 gallon I can move them to when ready. How long should I leave parents with fry?


----------



## Aussieman57 (Dec 18, 2021)

Lori C said:


> I’ve got parents and fry in a 20 gal currently. Have a 50 gallon I can move them to when ready. How long should I leave parents with fry?


If this is their 1st spawn I would pull them a week post free swimming if you are dead set on keeping the fry. New parents of any cichlid species can be iffy when they first start their spawnings. Pull the parents and leave the fry in the 20 at first until they get a little bigger then move them to the 50. 
I prefer to leave fry with the parents the first few spawnings so they become better parents but if you do this they may eat them the first few go arounds. Some parents do really well right off the bat with babies; they are all different. Mostly a trial and error scenario.


----------



## Lori C (8 mo ago)

Aussieman57 said:


> If this is their 1st spawn I would pull them a week post free swimming if you are dead set on keeping the fry. New parents of any cichlid species can be iffy when they first start their spawnings. Pull the parents and leave the fry in the 20 at first until they get a little bigger then move them to the 50.
> I prefer to leave fry with the parents the first few spawnings so they become better parents but if you do this they may eat them the first few go arounds. Some parents do really well right off the bat with babies; they are all different. Mostly a trial and error scenario.


Ok, thanks for the guidance. We’ll see how it goes. So far they seem to be great parents, but the fry have only been free swimming a couple days.


----------



## traceyhoward (8 mo ago)

what's going on?


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

I have always thought parrotfish were sterile. Someone told me that when I was a teenager and I blindly believed it

i had never put thought into how they existed and multiplied if they were sterile. when I was surprised, they mentioned that mules were sterile and I have never thought about it since then


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

The Blue Polar Parrot is a different case, than your 'typical' Blood Parrot. @Mr Chromedome has informed a LOT about these things recently, that I didn't know about.


Chromedome52 said:


> Your deformed convict is a fish usually sold as a Jellybean Parrot, which are claimed to be a hybrid between a Bloody Parrot and a Convict. But they are more likely just a short bodied Convict with the very common spinal deformity that seems to be popping up in a lot of species over recent years.


Spawning was just about inevitable! As those Convict Cichlids are generally considered to be one of the more 'fecund' species you can keep, in this hobby.


----------



## AddMeONLeagueOfLegends (9 mo ago)

Auballagh said:


> The Blue Polar Parrot is a different case, than your 'typical' Blood Parrot. @Mr Chromedome has informed a LOT about these things recently, that I didn't know about.
> 
> Spawning was just about inevitable! As those Convict Cichlids are generally considered to be one of the more 'fecund' species you can keep, in this hobby.


Knowledge is power! Thanks for that info


----------



## Sabgrg777 (1 mo ago)

Lori C said:


> I need all the advice I can get. My Polar Blue Parrot cichlids have fry. I managed to move the entire family to their own tank. What do I feed them? How often should I do water changes? Etc…how do I keep these babies thriving?
> I’ve raised angel fish successfully, but I’m new to the polar blue.
> Thanks!


Jus keep water warm and feed them baby brine shrimp and jus add fresh water 1 to 2 days.. in my tank it has worked


----------



## shaphal (25 d ago)

Lori C said:


> I need all the advice I can get. My Polar Blue Parrot cichlids have fry. I managed to move the entire family to their own tank. What do I feed them? How often should I do water changes? Etc…how do I keep these babies thriving? I’ve raised angel fish successfully, but I’m new to the polar blue. Thanks!


 If you have raised the angel fish then procedure is same, weekly 30 % water change is necessary. and maintain the water temperature up to 26 degree celcius try feeding them BBS or Daphnia it will help them grow faster.


----------

